
What can we learn from suicide data for the last 30 years? - czanella
https://www.kaggle.com/fredzanella/should-we-care-about-money-an-eda-on-suicide
======
knackfuss
Interesting, liked the country dashboard near the end. I supposed from the
start that it shouldn't be such an easy analysis. Best exploitation from this
dataset i saw, even being a common one on kaggle.

~~~
czanella
Thanks! Glad you enjoyed

